# Samsung freeview problem



## dw9788 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a samsung hdtv with inbuilt freeview. 

The problem is that, after i retuned the freeview, all digital channels have been lost, auto-store does not recognise any digital channels. 

I don't think its a problem with the aerial as digital channels were available immediately before I retuned.

Solutions found through google havn't worked so any help you could give would be greatly appreciated


----------

